# Lung Cookies



## ET (16/7/14)

yes so few actually talk about it but someone has to take the plunge and share the gross stuff. no not with photos, too many sensitive people out there  
freaked me out the first time it happened, thought this was it, call the funeral director, it's time to cash in my chips and all that. after it happened a few times i pretty much figured it was just my lungs expelling all easily removable surface tar and gunk it could not that i wasn't layering more on there every day. still gross and a little scary when it happened but made me kinda happy also. there now it's out in the ether, so other people can feel better about their yuckies also

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

Only been on the stinkies for a few months before I started vaping but I can agree about yuckies all of a sudden coming out. Very happy and grateful that my bad habbit could be "kicked" before it became really bad. Goes to show how fast the nasty stinkies' ingredient go straight for your lungs. Thanks again to Bumblebee and Bumblebabe for saving me from them stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (17/7/14)

You talking about the black tar balls that you can use to help re tar the n1 hiway


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

I am just glad mine aint black yet, let's just call it cornflakes in my case. Lol. But I can only imagine that really icky dark phlegm must come loose and out if you have been smoking years and years...


----------



## KimH (17/7/14)

Oddly enough after 30 years of stinkies - I haven't experienced that phenomena myself... yet.
Dunno if it's a good or a bad thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

KimH said:


> Oddly enough after 30 years of stinkies - I haven't experienced that phenomena myself... yet.
> Dunno if it's a good or a bad thing


Even me 

I have no idea what you guys are talking about and I was consuming camels at a rate of 40+ per day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

Thank the Pope I never experienced this either!


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Quit after ±39 years, nothing yet after exclusively vaping for 5+ months - I hope its not on its way


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/7/14)

I had that while I was still on the stinkies and I got sick. But since I started vaping I have no problems what so ever, I do still have a sore throat in the morning but that is because I snore like a tractor


----------



## PeterHarris (17/7/14)

i quit stinkies 2 times before vaping, for about 3 to 4 months and never had this - and now since i started vaping, i also have not experienced this yet....

if i may ask
@johan - when you smoked - did you do lung hits or mouth to lung.?
@ET @Vixen when you used to smoke...straight lung hits or mouth to lung.?


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i quit stinkies 2 times before vaping, for about 3 to 4 months and never had this - and now since i started vaping, i also have not experienced this yet....
> 
> if i may ask
> @johan - when you smoked - did you do lung hits or mouth to lung.?
> @ET @Vixen when you used to smoke...straight lung hits or mouth to lung.?


 
After a 13h non-smoking flight I will do lung hits, but normally only mouth to lung.


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

I've also not experienced this, and I was a smoker for 28 years, and re: @PeterHarris. mouth to lung. (The only way I knew how, with cigs)


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

I think I mostly did straight lung hits as I did not like to taste the smoke. Weirdo, I know...lol and probably why I have those "trusty crusties" coming out


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

never had it... don't know what it is... don't want it...


----------



## bones (17/7/14)

Man i can't imagine doing lung hits with traditional cigarettes, I'd probably be dead already.

Lung hits with Camel filters....


----------



## ET (17/7/14)

mostly puffed but did straight lung hits with some other paraphanalia


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

I only learned about lung hits after I started vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (17/7/14)

Never experienced it nor did I do lung hits with an analogue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

